# Telemecanique TSX 17



## IngoWom (3 Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Biete eine Telemecanique SPS TX17 an. Sie besteht aus:

- SPS-Grundgerät TSX17-20
- Softwaremodul PL7-2 TSX P1720F 
- Speichermodul Eprom 24KByte TSMC70E324
- Erweiterungsmodul TSX DEF 812  8DE 24VDC
- Erweiterungsmodul TSX DSF 635 6DA Relaise


----------



## ello57 (12 Dezember 2010)

Welche Vorausssetzungen brauch ich um so eine Steuerung zu nutzen?
SPS Kenntnisse sind vorhanden.


----------



## IngoWom (14 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
die SPS ist schon weg. Tut mir leid.


----------



## ello57 (15 Dezember 2010)

kein Problem, 
mittlerweile hat sich das Theme von selbst erledigt
Danke für die Nachricht


----------

